# Will a 4 HP engine power my Snowbird?



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

The 6 HP Tecumseh on my 26 inch snowbird is dead. I have a 4 HP Honda engine that mounts up perfectly but I'm afraid it won't have enough power. Does anyone have any thoughts on whether this engine will cut it or not?


----------



## RoyP (Oct 16, 2014)

Forget it......needs more power


----------



## SlowRider22 (Oct 17, 2013)

That motor would be good for 2 or 3 inches of light powdery snow, anything other than that just won't be worth it.
Check craigslist for some used motors in your area


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

michigansnowbird said:


> The 6 HP Tecumseh on my 26 inch snowbird is dead. I have a 4 HP Honda engine that mounts up perfectly but I'm afraid it won't have enough power. Does anyone have any thoughts on whether this engine will cut it or not?[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> what's wrong with the Tec. 6HP ? if you have a vintage snowbird you should keep it original. 4 HP is on the small side.
> ...


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

here's a 6HP rebuild kit







and a complete used shortblock






and here's a complete one
Vintage Mini Bike Go Kart Motor Tecumseh H 60 Big Block Engine | eBay

and yet another, this one looks like it actually came off a Snowbird blower, it's red, $50 obo ? can't beat these prices, delivered to your door.





if I looked hard, could probably find 50 of them in 1/2 hour. take your pick.
when you have an old machine or old anything, the first thing you should do is check Ebay.
we all have to force ourselves out of the "big box Walmart" and "import" mentality, and buy the vintage USA made stuff that belongs on the machines OEM


----------



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

Yeah, an 8 HP would be great. I sat an 8 HP Briggs on it but it was too wide. The 8 HP and 4 HP are just what I have laying around.


----------



## michigansnowbird (Nov 27, 2014)

Its not really about big box stores and imports with me. Its about an old fashioned idea of looking at what you already have and consider all your options before buying another engine (used, online or whatever). The old Tecumseh chewed up the crank and the surface where it passes through the block so I feel like its really not worth fixing. However I would keep it in case someone wanted to make the blower original someday


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Engines*



michigansnowbird said:


> Yeah, an 8 HP would be great. I sat an 8 HP Briggs on it but it was too wide. The 8 HP and 4 HP are just what I have laying around.


4 & 5 HP Tecumseh's will interchange, I suspect the 6 is the same frame. The 7 and higher ones I've touched have had a different mounting pad, shaft and IIRC the distance from the centerline of the shaft to the base was different. If you have the space and inclination, you could redrill for the mounts and change belts and the cover likely.

Personally, I'd take it back to original if at all possible.


----------

